# German Stollen recipe



## moonie (Sep 2, 2011)

Had posted this before but just realized that I posted in the wrong catagory.  So here goes again!  LOL   My opa's parents were both from the old country (Great Opa from Prussia, Great Oma from Baden-Badan in the Black Forest).  At Christmas time we always had breads and sweets from Great Oma's recipes that have since disappeared.  None of my aunts have a clue as to where they went.  Grandma made the most delicious stollen from those recipes that she called a Black Forest stollen.  I found a German site that had a recipe for Black Forest stollen and had used that for a few years.  Truly yummy and as close to Grandma's as any I had tried.  Well, guess what?  Lost my handwritten copy this spring and now can't find the darned website I found it.  Does anyone have or know where I can find a recipe for Black Forest stollen?  I've found recipes for Dresden ones but not like the recipe for the Black Forest.  Help?????  Christmas is coming!  Thanks!


----------



## galleyslave (Mar 19, 2010)

This is very much like the one I use... 
http://food.thescullys.org/black-forest-stollen/


----------



## moonie (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks so much!!!  This is actually almost identical from what I remember of the recipe I used to use.!  I'm one happy camper!  Thank you again so much!!!


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is a great marzipan Stollen (my personal fav) and also some great instructions on how tomake marzipan, and candy the fruit, etc. Great site

http://www.breadtopia.com/stollen-recipe/


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Here is another example of using the search option and bumping a thread.

Took a Christmas cruise a couple of years ago and had this treat for breakfast every am.

Tried to no avail to find a reliable recipe that would recreate this memory.

Now I have several more options.

Happy, happy.

mimi


----------



## cglem (Oct 22, 2012)

I was directed to this site from Breadtopia.  I lived in Germany when in college and do a lot of  authentic German cooking/baking-- especially at Christmastime.  I LOVE Stollen-- and, as wonderful as it is that there are now so many different types of Stollen being made, I'm kind of a "fuddy-duddy" and love doing things with a rich tradition as the Stollen as traditionally as I can.

I have a wonderful traditional recipe for a Dresdner Christstollen (Christmas Stollen from Dresden) that a dear German friend shared with me years ago, and I make every year.  I will be happy to post this here-- just as soon as I figure out the best way to do so.  (My avatar picture here is actually of a very small Stollen I made from this recipe just this last year.)

So, because I'm new here, what is the best way to post recipes at ChefTalk?  Just here in the Chat room?

Looking forward to hearing from any of you! ;-)

Thanks!!

- Cathy


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Cathy!  Welcome to cheftalk.  I believe I'm the one who directed you here.

You just post your recipe, including any pictures you want to include right here in the thread.  Sometimes your post is picked up and put on the gateway page (various featured posts and articles).   I'm really looking forward to your stollen recipe.  I love the breadtopia one, but I'm always cruisin' the web looking for variations.


----------

